# MOCA - Qualcuno viene?

## lu_zero

Url http://camp.olografix.org/

Sommario: "Pensate al tentativo di fare qualcosa di simile al CCC ma su suolo italiano."

Per essere piu' prolissi:

Il MOCA spera di essere un Campo/Convegno/Raduno/MettetelaComeVoleteVoi in grado di radunare gente desiderosa di conoscere da tutta Italia ed estero e farla divertire/crescere/informare.

Io dovrei esserci e magari preparare qualcosina da mostrare (non sperateci troppo, pero', visto che sono sulla soglia critica di impegni universitari).

Forse riesco a portare con me qualche altro sviluppatore.

----------

## flyinspirit001

il problema è ke verrei anke ma sono un n00b da quel punto di vista..io mi muovo + su routing che sviluppo vero e proprio...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non posso sono a militare... che scazzo!

----------

## randomaze

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> Sommario: "Pensate al tentativo di fare qualcosa di simile al CCC ma su suolo italiano."

 

Spettacolo!!!

Purtroppo mi sa che mia moglie mi impedirà una trasferta simile  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

spero.

vedo se riesco, compatibilmente con il lavoro.  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Mmm, ci stavo già facendo un pensierino... se in quei giorni non sarò già altrove/impegnato e riusciamo ad esserci in parecchi (gentooisti/gechi) verrò più che volentieri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RedNeckCracker

L'idea mi attira molto, peccato però che sia fuori portata per me.

----------

## Danilo

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> L'idea mi attira molto, peccato però che sia fuori portata per me.

 

Stesso discorso per me...

Se fosse stato a Roma ok. 

Ma non me la sento di lasciare sole mia moglie e mia figlia per qualche giorno.

Ovviamente non ho il camper  :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Avevo in programma di venirci da un pezzo. Ci saro' di sicuro. Serve iscriversi o roba del genere?

----------

## lan

il camper ???  basta anche una tenda... un sacco a pelo lo zaino il pc e soprattutto Gentoo  :Smile:  però se hai moglie e figli...

----------

## mrfree

Bhe una volta tanto che si fa qualcosa di interessante in terra d'Abruzzo   :Wink: 

Cercherò di esserci... Inoltre ho letto che oltre al wi-fi potrò usare il mio fedele patch-cord (una volta i cowboy usavano il lazo).   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Argh  :Twisted Evil:  ho tutta l'estate praticamente libera, tranne dal 19 di agosto e il moca quando lo fanno: dal 20... Sigh...

Un'altra occasione persa per fare un giro a pescara e vedere un bel po' di gente...  :Crying or Very sad:  divertitevi

----------

## silian87

questo topic appare sulla GWN!!!! che onore!   :Very Happy: 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040628-newsletter.xml

----------

## Yoghi

Se nn succede nulla si!  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Sono di torino .. sinceramente TROPPA STRADA!

non ho dove andare a dormire

non mi faccio il viaggio col fisso in treno

non ho i soldi per mantenermi

non conosco nessuno lì.

non ho la macchina.

Risolvetemi questi problemi e vengo giuro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cagnulein

direi di sì e porto anche un mio amicozzo  :Smile: 

----------

## sendai

Roma-Pescare ~ 200km si può fare! 

 :Smile: 

----------

## silverfix

ci sarò sicuramente

propongo di stilare un lista di tutti i presenti magari anche da stickare per metterci un po d'accordo   :Laughing: 

nel frattempo per chi vuole parlare con me sto su irc.azzurra.org #gentoo

edit

LISTA PARTECIPANTI

lu_zero

Fonderia Digitale (forse)

Shev (forse)

silian87

lan

mrfree (forse)

Yoghi (forse)

Cagnulein

sendai

silverfix   :Cool: 

sisma86 (forse)

SonOfStage (forse)

Masterbrain

Koma(forse)

spero si aggiungano altre persone, e mi scuso se ho saltato o aggiunto qualcuno   :Embarassed: 

ehm.. si... praticamente non conosco nessuno, oh no non è di certo un problema ma sarebbe davvero meglio andare li almeno con un appuntamento tra pinguini di pura razza Gentoo (si per chi non lo sapesse Gentoo è anche una razza di pinguini molto piccoli agili e veloci   :Wink:  ) prenderci un caffè e chiacchierare un po   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non posso sono a militare... che scazzo!

 

Il vostro militare svizzero che viene fatto a + riprese?

----------

## federico

No, da Milano e' troppo sbattimento. E in tema di manifestazioni di questo tipo ho paura di dover rinunciare anche all'hackit dell'anno prossimo che si terra' a Napoli...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[quote="federico"] *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il vostro militare svizzero che viene fatto a + riprese?

 

Piu' o meno c'e' la scuola reclute e poi ogni anno i corsi ripetizione (3 settimane)

----------

## silverfix

up!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Messo sticky su richiesta di silverfix per vedere chi sara' presente. Quindi chi e' presente e non l'ho a detto lo faccia sapere qui  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> Sono di torino .. sinceramente TROPPA STRADA!
> 
> 

 

andiamo giù tutti e due?

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho dove andare a dormire
> 
> 

 

Dormi quando torni a casa...

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non mi faccio il viaggio col fisso in treno
> 
> 

 

i biglietto in più lo paghii solo se porti un animale...il fisso non paga...dov'è il problema?

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho i soldi per mantenermi
> 
> 

 

Ti porti tutto da casa

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non conosco nessuno lì.
> 
> 

 

oh ma 6 proprio difficile, meglio, se ti fai figure di m***a te ne sbatti...

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho la macchina.
> 
> 

 

c'è il treno, e poi la macchina c'è l'hai lo sai...

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Risolvetemi questi problemi e vengo giuro! 

 

se non ne hai altri non vedo dov'è il problema...

In due il viaggio è meno palloso, cosa ne dici?

----------

## koma

 *Quote:*   

> andiamo giù tutti e due?

 

ok

non mi faccio il viaggio col fisso in treno

si ma si parla di un fisso in acciaio inox e un monitor a 15 pollici enorme me lo sono già fatto una votla sto trip è pesantissimo se hai un lcd da prestarmi giuro che lo tengo bene (questo vale per chiunque abbia la buona volontà di farlo)

 *Quote:*   

> i biglietto in più lo paghii solo se porti un animale...il fisso non paga...dov'è il problema?

 

mhh ma quanto costa?

 *Quote:*   

> Ti porti tutto da casa

 

heheh si parla di un tipo che mangia mezzo chilo di pasta al giorno eggiungi il pc e tutto il resto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oh ma 6 proprio difficile, meglio, se ti fai figure di m***a te ne sbatti..

 .

su questo hai ragione piena

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> c'è il treno, e poi la macchina c'è l'hai lo sai...

 

i miei ne hanno ben due sono io che sono fetente e nn ce l'ho i miei lavorano che fanno vanno in pullman per me? e poi vuoi andare fino a lì in 500 ?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> se non ne hai altri non vedo dov'è il problema...
> 
> In due il viaggio è meno palloso, cosa ne dici?

 

Chiaro  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *Koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mhh ma quanto costa? 
> 
> 

 

in treno da torino sono circa 7 ore e mezza...

prezzo..

```

prima classe   EUR 48,77

seconda classe   EUR 35,50

prezzo sola andata, da Torino Porta Nuova a Pescara-centrale

```

però non ti posso aiutare per il pc...

Non sarebbe brutto fare un salto, magari con qualcun'altro di Torino(vedi Ing. comio..), cosi ci conosciamo...

----------

## SonOfTheStage

spero di poterci essere...  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

>  *Koma wrote:*   
> 
> mhh ma quanto costa? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

sono 70 euro io metto da parte i soli da ora.... ne ho 20 vediamos e ce la faccio   :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> sono 70 euro io metto da parte i soli da ora.... ne ho 20 vediamos e ce la faccio  

 

Ti mancano 50 euro...dai! lasci perdere le cose che hai nella tua firma...e li trovi 50 euro..

----------

## masterbrian

Io ci sono, e' gia' da qualche tempo che pensavo di andarci (ho fatto la registrazione un paio di mesi fa  :Smile: )

----------

## koma

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   sono 70 euro io metto da parte i soli da ora.... ne ho 20 vediamos e ce la faccio   
> 
> Ti mancano 50 euro...dai! lasci perdere le cose che hai nella tua firma...e li trovi 50 euro..

 hum ma tu lo sai cosa mi stai chiedendo? koma senza D*L* è come un cielo senza stelle un camino senza fiamma un pc senza gentoo ... una cosa incompleta... in ogni caso io nn lo compro già di mio  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

@ koma: va be, ormai il tuo cervello è andato, io l'idea l'ho buttata, se ci fai si va giù di violenza, che tanto si vive un avolta sola, fammi sapere...

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> koma senza ...

 

Koma, grazie per la modifica.

E comunque IMHO, il MOCA vale lo sforzo che ti ha suggerito sisma86.

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E comunque IMHO, il MOCA vale lo sforzo che ti ha suggerito sisma86.

 

infatti, ma lui resta sulle sue, a me l'idea mi ispira molto, ma è verò un viaggio da Torino da solo non lo farò mai, impazzirei....

Va bè, aspettando sue notizie, spero di esserci!

----------

## koma

sisma tanto per cominciare perchè nn mi chiami in icq o msn se nn hai voglia di aspettare?   :Very Happy: 

Comunque se risolvo il problema denaro posso tentare di organizzarmi. Però putroppo uno schermo anche se 15 pollici è troppo ingombrante. Qualcuno mi deve prestare un lcd o simile perchè altrimenti la cosa nn è fattibile (ti immagini a camminare con una borsa per il cibo una per il cambio una per i cavi uno schermo un pc e un sacco a pelo?

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> sisma tanto per cominciare perchè nn mi chiami in icq o msn se nn hai voglia di aspettare?  

 

c'è gente che lavora....

Aspetto che trovi i soldi o trovi la voglia....

Sappi che io ci sono, fai te!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

forse la domanda e' banale e magari pure scontata, ma c'e' accesso internet? non mi interessa per scaricare litri di roba quanto per le cose basilari come mail e web.

----------

## masterbrian

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Masterofbrain
> 
> 

 

Cough cough... il nick e' sbagliato   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> forse la domanda e' banale e magari pure scontata, ma c'e' accesso internet? non mi interessa per scaricare litri di roba quanto per le cose basilari come mail e web.

 

Si, mi pare che sia scritto sul loro sito, una adsl da 512k/2mbit affittata per l'occasione

----------

## tuxer

pensavo giusto in questi giorni di come potermi organizzare per partecipare a questa manifestazione...

io probabilmente partirei (o almeno passerei) da Rimini e giù in treno per la costa adriatica fino a Pescara!

in IRC il mio nick è kerny404 e mio ICQ # 68770770

----------

## marco86

oh....ma da torino nessuno ha voglia di venire?

magari ci troviamo e andiamo giù...

almeno ci conosciamo!

dai koma.....

----------

## silverfix

ehm si  :Very Happy: 

sono stato fuori in questi giorni, perciò mi scuso con chi mi ha cercato.

In ogni modo, come dicevo in post precedenti, mooolto probabilmente verrò da solo  :Crying or Very sad:  e mi chiedevo se i partecipanti avevano intenzione, sfruttando quest'evento, di organizzare (e vabbè che paroloni) diciamo così, un Gentoo meeting almeno per conoscerci e stare un po insieme.

tanto per inciso, quando ho chiesto ai miei profani amici di venirci, 3 mi hanno tirato addosso l'accendino e uno stava per svenire  :Razz: 

p.s. masterbrain: chiedo venia, ho editato.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## mrfree

Bella silverfix ottima idea quella del gentoo-meeting

Io ci sarò quasi sicuramente, anche perchè in quei giorni ci sarà il concerto GRATUITO di Piero Pelù allo Stadio del mare di Pescara che verrà registrato dal vivo e distribuito su DVD nel prossimo autunno

Che dire... 2 piccioni con una fava   :Wink: 

----------

## Yoghi

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> io probabilmente partirei (o almeno passerei) da Rimini e giù in treno per la costa adriatica fino a Pescara!
> 
> 

 

io son di Rimini, magari ci si trova addirittura sul treno!... (added to icq)

----------

## silverfix

bene bene il mio calendario segna 5 agosto.... perchè non iniziamo a programmare qualcosa di concreto?

 :Cool: 

by silverfix

@ MOCA aka lupo solitario   :Embarassed: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

...tipo?

----------

## paolo

Io ci sarò, son 60Km da casa mia.

Facciamo una riunione di Gentooisti?

P.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bentornato paolo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Bentornato paolo 

 

Grazie  :Smile: 

Ma spero di incontrare qualcuno di voi al MOCA.

Dobbiamo mostrare quanti sono i Gentooisti fieri   :Cool: 

Quindi se mi portate una t-shirt col geco mi fate un favore (remunerato).

Oppure se me ne mandate qualcuna le vendo io al MOCA (intanto chiedo se posso venderle)  :Very Happy: 

Per la cronaca ho "il giardino" di casa infestato dai gechi!

ByE,

Paolo

----------

## tuxer

anch'io anch'io vorrei una magliettina!  :Surprised: 

comunque secondo me se qualche buon anima mette un portage aggiornato (un sync al giorno) in nfs evitiamo di intasare la rete, che sarà già molto provata poveretta...

----------

## tchernobog

Accidentaccio, sono tornato oggi dalle vacanze a Tortoreto Lido... una settimana prima e c'ero io assieme alla mia Pouer Mascine, ma a fionda!

Magari l'anno prossimo, veh...  :Sad: 

PS: Fino ad ora non ho mai postato sul forum in italiano, quindi... un ciao a tutti!

----------

## rnz

io saro' presente

----------

## silverfix

 :Very Happy: 

torno ora da alcuni impegni (un salutone a yoghi) e il MOCA si avvicina, ma all'orizzonte nulla di concreto purtroppo a quanto vedo, io comunque partirò il 19 pomeriggio... (sarebbe perfetto se qualcuno potrebbe darmi una maglietta, naturalmente renumerata)

e bene questo gentoomeeting? dai diamoci da fare !

 :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

giusto per sapere, qualcuno viene dalla toscana?

----------

## sendai

io sto partendo per il Moca domani (giov. pom.) insieme ad un gruppetto di romani ...  per chi viene, ci si vede a Pescara!

... e se qualcuno mi rimedia anche una maglia dei Gechi avrà un Sendai devoto...  :Laughing: 

----------

## silverfix

ULTIMO POST UFFICIALE UFFICIOSO   :Cool: 

Gentoo-Meeting @ MOCA:

venerdi' 20 agosto 2004 tutti nell' Hack Space.

dimenticavo, ore 13  :Embarassed: 

(ci hanno inserito anche nel programma "eventi" del loro sito)

in ogni modo io parto domani alle 12.30 da Foggia... a venerdì !

(gradite magliette gechi)

----------

## shev

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> (gradite magliette gechi)

 

Chi le ha le indossi pure, quelle da vendere dubito ci saranno, visto che dovrebbero averle Peach e Botta. Se non vengono loro, dubito che si vedranno le magliette. Se qualcuno fosse interessato alle magliette, è meglio scriva a botta per vedere che deve fare.

p.s.: per la cronaca, io lavoro quindi non potrò, ahimé, esserci. Fate qualche foto, mi raccomando  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

ragazzi non c'è nessuno che fa una toccata e via? io pensavo di venir su venerdì per tutto il giorno ma poi di tornarmene a casa...io sono di modena, nessuno che passa con il treno di qui?

----------

## oRDeX

quasi quasi una capatina la vengo a fare anche io....tanto il portatile me lo hanno regalato in tempo   :Cool:   :Cool:   vedrò che posso fare...comunque se non qui..verò al prossimo incontro!

----------

## paolo

Io sabato ci sarà sicuramente ma domani (mattina sicuramente no) e domenica non so...

P.

----------

## silian87

Io ragazzi vi sto scrivendo dal moca. LOL qui e' una straficata, venite in molti!!!

----------

## Cagnulein

:O quanta gente c'è!? mi attira davvero molto...devo venire per forza...

----------

## silian87

per ora non tanti, ma domani si prevedono ondate. Dai vieni! Dormi al chiuso con noi nel pattinodromo. 

Io ti dico che verrai.. che lo voglia o no...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> per ora non tanti, ma domani si prevedono ondate. Dai vieni! Dormi al chiuso con noi nel pattinodromo. 
> 
> Io ti dico che verrai.. che lo voglia o no...  

 

io pensavo di stare su solo un giorno...ma una scappata devo riuscire a farla...una scappata da 6 ore di viaggio (a.r.)

----------

## silian87

 :Shocked:   6 ore + 6 ore = 12 ore..........

----------

## Yoghi

Come promesso eccomi al MOCA  :Wink: 

... peccato per il vento! ....

----------

## silian87

scusa yoghi... dove sei? io sono al pattinodromo. Basta che cerchi quelli col powerbook 15 e gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yoghi

io sono alla lan space affianco ai bagni ...  cmq. ora vengo a fare un salto.... alza la mano :p

... son passato ma nn ho visto nessuno -.- ....

----------

## sendai

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io ragazzi vi sto scrivendo dal moca. LOL qui e' una straficata, venite in molti!!!

 

quoto e confermo: è una figata, da vedere   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yoghi

sendai ma dove sei?  :Very Happy:  c'eri al gentoo meeting?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## matttions

ciao belli!!

anch'io sto al moca!!!

da dove scrivete?

io sono proprio all'inizio dell'hackit camp!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

ragazzi ci sono anche io, ci si vede da qualche parte?

----------

## matttions

ragà io c'ho il capellino dell'Umbria Jazz ....

giusto per darmi un'idea come siete vestiti?

----------

## masterbrian

 *matttions wrote:*   

> ragà io c'ho il capellino dell'Umbria Jazz ....
> 
> giusto per darmi un'idea come siete vestiti?

 

Io ho un cappellino nero con su scritto dragon e un portatile grigio. Sono alla conferenza sui pbx.. ma non ti vedo...

----------

## masterbrian

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> scusa yoghi... dove sei? io sono al pattinodromo. Basta che cerchi quelli col powerbook 15 e gentoo  

 

vedo due ragazzi col powerbook  :Smile: )) pero' mi sembrano + piccoli di 15"

----------

## matttions

ok vengo alla conferenza just wait a moment!

matttions!

 :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

Siamo in due alla conferenza sull'arp poisoning, chi viene? Siamo proprio davanti agli speaker, entrambi con un cappellino  :Smile: 

Forza fatevi vedere!

Masterbrian & Matttions

----------

## Yoghi

in arrivo  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

dopo venite dove ci sono le fontane con l'anguria perterra, fatevi condurre da yoghy da me.

----------

## matttions

ok adesso arrivo dall'anguria....

Dai che per stasera tutti i gechi ribeccheranno!!!

a tra poco.

saluti.

 :Wink: 

well done!

----------

## matttions

proposta:

vediamoci tutti al PENTEST, il prossimo seminario alla pista di pattinaggio

.. all'anguria sono venuto ma mi hanno detto che Yoghi se ne era andato!!

cmq dai tentiamo di vederci lì..

siamo solo in 4  o di +?

 :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## matttions

sta iniziando la presentazione!!!

che fate? venite ?

dai forza  :Very Happy: 

!!!!

----------

## assente

se tutto va bin arriverò domani con 2 miei amici, non è che andate tutti via?

----------

## masterbrian

 *matttions wrote:*   

> sta iniziando la presentazione!!!
> 
> che fate? venite ?
> 
> dai forza 
> ...

 

Mattions ma dove siete? Io mi sono appostato vicino alle prese di corrente, come sai il mio portatile era "esausto"  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Ecco un bel po' di foto del moca. A breve altre. Un particolare occhio di riguardo al "vecchietto tecnologico"....

http://gallery.5hit-u.cjb.net/MOCA

----------

## shev

Oltre alle foto, qualche riflessione post MOCA? Com'è andata? Ne è valsa la pena? Conviene che prenoti i giorni di ferie per il prossimo anno (se ci sarà)? Su, fateci schiattare dall'invidia  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Allora... e' di gran lunga meglio del webbit, a mio avviso, anche perche' seminari ce ne sono,  ma non le grosse aziende (neanche quelle piccole). Il clima e' molto piu' casereccio ed avventuriero. C'era anche una piscina!!   :Laughing:   Poi ci sono seminari che vanno da argomenti come netfilter ad arrivare alla scassinatura di lucchetti   :Laughing:  . C'era anche una gara di lancio dell'hd (nelle foto c'e' la pagina man del gioco   :Laughing:  ).

Comunque stupendo!!

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> C'era anche una gara di lancio dell'hd

 

 :Shocked: 

Prima o dopo aver provato a usarlo?

Perché se si tratta di un HD anonimo sono una schiappa, ma se si tratta di un HD sul quale ho perso una settimana ho delle speranze   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

 :Laughing:   c'e' una foto che mostra un mucchietto di hd.. ecco erano quelli li. Poi cerano anche le bandierine segnaletiche e la pagina man

----------

## matttions

dopo tantissimo tempo riesco a ricollegarmi con il forum ...

Allora una parola sul MOCA ...:

stupendo.

Un esperienza fantastica.

Sia dal punto di vista culturale --> tantissime le cose apprese [tantissime le cose dimenticate ;-D]

sia dal punto di vista dell'ambientazione --> come ha già detto silian87, tutto il discorso era abbastanza avventuroso, tuttavia la presenza dei Moca demons, che rimanevano in background [apppunto] dava un senso di sicurezza e di tranquillità.

Bhè poi c'era la piscina che chiaramente si chiamava /var/pool ....

Cmq un saluto a tutti quelli che erano lì presenti e che non sono riuscito ad incontrare ...

veramente una bellissima esperienza .

ovviamente un saluto particolare a MasterBrian, con cui si è condiviso ore ed ore di seminari fino a tarda note  :Very Happy: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## masterbrian

Il moca e' stato a mio avviso veramente un bell'evento, sono stato bene e c'erano speech interessanti e degni di nota (tipo quello di buffer, o quello sull'utilizzo della fisica quantistica per la cifratura delle chiavi per lo scambio di informazioni protette).

Il campo era organizzato molto alla buona, in vero spirito hackish (si scrive cosi'?  :Wink: ) e la rete, come si puo' facilmente immaginare, era spesso parzialmente down (problemi al gw, dns server etc).

Era interessante vedere come chi ha partecipato al Moca fosse diviso fondalmentalmente in gruppi, chi giocava, chi seguiva gli speech, chi era semplicemente curioso e vari visitatori occasionali.

Unica nota negativa (sempre a mio avviso) e' stata proprio relativa al gruppo di gentoo. Sebbene ci fossero parecchi utenti di questa distro, non e' stato organizzato nulla, forse proprio xke' mi aspettavo qualcosa sono rimasto deluso  :Neutral: 

Meno male che c'era Matttions!   :Cool: 

Inoltre la sera del secondo giorno c'erano diversi personaggi "importanti" della scena hacker, chi ha partecipato sa a chi mi rivolgo. Ed e' bello vedere (non mi stanchero' mai di dirlo), come dal vivo, l'idea di elitarismo che circonda questo mondo diventi completamente infondata.

Peccato per chi non e' venuto, vi consiglio di prepararvi fin d'ora alla prossima manifestazione   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## assente

E' stato veramente un bellì'evento, complimenti all'organizzazione e ai partecipanti; come ho scritto sul mio sito, le mie impressioni sono totalmente positive, il posto era adeguato e cablato, gli organizzatori disponibili e i seminari  interessanti; penso che una sorta di hackmeeting estivo sia una grande idea, vuoi mettere? il CCC che fanno in Germania non è al mare!

Riguardo le critiche, secondo me le magliette dell'evento potevano essere fatte meglio e i seminari che trattavano la programmazione a più alto livello potevano essere fatti meglio.

----------

## matttions

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riguardo le critiche, secondo me le magliette dell'evento potevano essere fatte meglio e i seminari che trattavano la programmazione a più alto livello potevano essere fatti meglio.

 

Bho ... i seminari ad alta programmazione non lo sò ma le maglie sono una bomba ..

Io ho provato la felpa 

[quella a maniche corte la devo ancora testare  :Smile: ]

e mi ci sono trovato benissimo....

inoltre fa parecchio underground ...molto ben fatta.

 :Laughing: 

my two cents.

----------

## silian87

Allora... questa va raccontata...

Dopo una notte in bianco davanti al powerbook a giocare... (udite udite) a doom2 sotto linux (poiche' e' uno dei pochi giochi decenti ad andarmi senza l'accelerazione 3d), il giorno dopo ero, come dire... stanco!

La sera seguente ero distrutto, erano due giorni che non dormivo.... verso mezzanotte stavo smanettando per non cercare di addormentarmi quando i ricordi pian piano spariscono. Mi sono svegliato con il powerbook in mano a seguire un talk dall'altra parte del MOCA e non avevo la piu' pallida idea di come ci ero arrivato!!   :Laughing:   sonnambulismo? boh? Poi mi sono riaddormentato e mi sono risvegliato al punto di partenza... tutto sempre senza ricordarmi.. La cosa bella e' che non e' un sogno, perche' della gente mi ha visto veramente la! Mi ricordo solo che mi sembrava di essere il protagonista di doom e che non capivo piu' una mazza!!!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Quanto costa?

----------

## paolo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Quanto costa?

 

Anch'io sono interessato. Se è solo iniettabile allora no.   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> http://gallery.5hit-u.cjb.net/MOCA

 

Hai notato che sei finito sulla GWN  :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai notato che sei finito sulla GWN 

 

Nonostante i più l'abbiano ignorato l'altra sera  :Razz: , se n'è accorto: alla riunione per l'hosting dei Gechi l'aveva accennato. Come comunità italiana ormai finiamo spesso sulla GWN, complimenti a tutti  :Smile: 

ps.: questa gwn è della scorsa settimana, non so perchè l'abbiano pubblicata solo ora. Sui server era già presente da martedì, bastava modificare l'url per farlo puntare al numero giusto della gwn.

----------

## silian87

Si, me ne ero accorto, ma ogni volta facevo fatica a trovare il link

----------

